# Brauche Hilfe, weiß aber nicht wie das heißt!



## jan80 (22. Apr 2006)

Moin zusammen,

ich würde gerne auf meiner Startseite so eine Art Pop-Up von links in die mitte reingleiten lassen, in dem dann ein Flyer angezeigt wird(Gibt es mittlerweile fast auf jeder Homepage, da wird dann meist irgendeine Werbung angezeigt). Es darf allerdings kein richtiges Pop-Up sein, da die ja bei den meisten mittlerweile geblockt werden. Der Flyer soll auf meinem Standard Homepage-Pfad mit dem Namen flyer.jpg abgespeichert sein und dann reingeleiten(Falls ich dann mal irgendwann was neues reinmachen möchte, bräuchte ich dann nur die flyer.jpg Datei ändern. Ein Rahmen soll das auch nicht haben. Zur Größe kann ich leider auch nix sagen, daß könnte man ja nach und nach anpassen, so daß es dann passt.

Da soll dann oben rechts über dem Flyer auch ein Button "Schließen X" sein wodurch das dann wieder nach links rausgeleitet.

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie das heißt sonst hätte ich die Suche Funktion benutzt. 

Wäre super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß Jan


----------



## RawBit (22. Apr 2006)

guck mal auf www.javarea.de da gibts viele tolle javascript veillicht auch eins was du brauchst, oder www.java-fun.de


----------



## jan80 (22. Apr 2006)

Wonach muss ich denn da am besten suchen, Pop up ist es ja nicht, oder?


----------



## RawBit (22. Apr 2006)

doch es heißt eigentlich auch javascript popup... denke ich


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (22. Apr 2006)

Ist das nicht einfach ein DIV-Element, das wie ein eigenes Fenster formatiert ist, und per Javascript eingeflogen wird?

So nebenbei: Solche Skripte gehören verboten, ich finds einfach nur nervig, dem Benutzer solche Sichtversperrer auf die Backe zu drücken.

Wenn es technisch möglich wäre, würden solche Leute auch 2 Hände am Monitor des Betrachters steuern, die dann seinen Kopf mit festem Druck in die Richtung des Bildschirms drehen.


----------



## RawBit (22. Apr 2006)

masseur81 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So nebenbei: Solche Skripte gehören verboten, ich finds einfach nur nervig, dem Benutzer solche Sichtversperrer auf die Backe zu drücken.



richtig


----------



## jan80 (22. Apr 2006)

Sehe ich genau so!

Das ist aber für meine Private Seite, da sollen Ankündigungen für Kollegen drauf wann das nächste mal Party ist oder gegrillt wird ...


----------



## RawBit (22. Apr 2006)

ochso, das ist ja dann ok -> schon was gefunden??


----------



## jan80 (22. Apr 2006)

Ja.

Hab da aber noch ein Problem.

Die Seite ist 2 geteilt. Sprich das Navigationsmenu oben und unten die Seite. Jetzt läßt sich das Bildchen aber nur in dem unteren Bereich öffnen. Das muss ich so klein machen, daß das da rein passt, sonst wird es vom Navigationsmenu verdeckt. Und in das Menu oben integrieren kann ich es auch nicht, es ist also ein wenig klein.


----------

